# اقتراح بإنشاء مجلة لمنتدى الكنيسة



## PULOS (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام رب المجد
المسيح يبارك حياتكم
نشكر الرب على أن المنتدى عاد بإذن المسيح
عندي اقتراح بإنشاء مجلة للمنتدى توضع فيها الأخبار المسيحية حول العالم عدا عن الفضائح الإسلامية و البرامج و الأفلام و الترانيم خصوصا بأنه اكبر منتدى مسيحي
عفوا إذا كان اقتراحي متأخر
أتمنى ألا أكون مزعجا
*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*فكرة رووووعة  
يا رب الادارة تقبل ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش فاهم يعنى ايه مجلة للمنتدى...!!!*


----------



## PULOS (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعني زي مجلات المنتديات الأخرى
مجلة تحوي الأخبار و الترانيم و الأفلام
شكرا لمروركم إخوتي الأحباء
*​


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2010)

هل تقصد نظام مجلة cms على الموقع ام ملف pdf؟


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد يا زعيم انة يقصد مجلة cms بما انة ذكر المنتديات عامة

​


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا كان نظام cms فهو تحت الإعداد.. سيكون شئ رائع..


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> اذا كان نظام cms فهو تحت الإعداد.. سيكون شئ رائع..



*خبر حلوووووو يا روك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## PULOS (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام رب المجد
أخي العزيز My Rock أنا لا أقصد أبدا مجلة من نوع ملف pdf
إنما أقصد مجلة مثل مجلات المنتديات الأخرى
على ما أعتقد مثلما سميتها أنت مجلة cms
شكرا لكم إخوتي لدعمكم لهذه الفكرة
أرجو أن يتم إعدادها سريعا
لكن عندي عدة ملاحظات أتمنى لو سمحتم بأن أذكرها لكم
يجب أن تكون المجلة متنوعة فيها دعايات قوية للمنتدى خصوصا الفيديوهات يجب أن يكتب عليها عنوان المنتدى
حتى البرامج يفضل بأن توضع في ملف مضغوط يوجد ضمنها ملف وورد يحوي اسم المنتدى
أيضا الترانيم لا تخلو من ذلك
بالنهاية أعتذر إن تدخلت في شؤونكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elamer1000 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> اذا كان نظام cms فهو تحت الإعداد.. سيكون شئ رائع..




ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه  نظام cms ؟

انا اعرف المجلات بتبقى فى المنتدى او زى الكتاب الالكترونى

+++


----------

